# Kindle Stand from Office Depot



## Trekker (Dec 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Trekker,

Thanks for the post, I missed this stand.  Looks very good for a Kindle.

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice stand, thanks trekker.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Trekker said:


> I read in another thread where someone got a book stand from Office Depot, so I went and picked one up. They are only $8 or $9 and work really well. The stand is adjustable so you can set it at whichever angle you like.
> 
> Here are some pics:


I posted that I bought it through Amazon.com but that Staples also carries it. It's called the Kensington Insight. It works great for me and I've had a couple of other people comment that they like it too. Also it's a good price.


----------

